
What Will Happen to Obama’s Tech Startups in the Trump Era? - tapoxi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-04/what-will-happen-to-obama-s-tech-startups-in-the-trump-era
======
jerf
'Four days after the election, Noah Manger, an 18F designer-developer,
published an impassioned blog post outlining the dilemma progressive techies
face. “When I woke up on Wednesday, my mind immediately went to the people who
would soon be targeted by both the hateful policies of the incoming
administration and Republican-led Congress and by the acts of hate sweeping
the country,”'

Well... it doesn't sound to me like they're all that interested in surviving,
because anyone interested in surviving doesn't call their boss "hateful". If
they're going to explicitly pitch themselves as in opposition to the
administration before the administration has even taken power, what do they
expect to happen?

This isn't even politics 101. This is the prerequisite to politics 101.

And it seems like rather an unforced error. There is no feasible chance that
Trump is going to cut the government back to zero. The government was
certainly going to offer services in the future. Trump is going to want those
services to be efficient; he's a businessman, not a politician. It is not out
of the question that they _could_ have had far better and more opportunities
under Trump, if they deliver, than they ever could have had under Obama or
Clinton.

Probably not any more, though.

